# Ukraine punk rock hedgehog song



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

I came across this on youtube... "a humorous music video by punk rock band from Ukaine, Flit about a Hedgehog being run over by some sort vehicle."

I have no idea what they are saying but it's pretty catchy sounding. Any translators?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_iaAeLo ... re=related


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

what the?? that songs was terrible.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

This video and song are both just plain awful :!: 
I know it's just a stuffed hedgehog but when that guy kicked him it made me sick :x and i quit watching.


----------



## julker (Oct 26, 2009)

I didn't understand every word but mostly it is very positive song. "Hedgehog stand up, smile with us... " Fanny gays :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That was a very strange song for sure. :arrow: :|


----------



## Traveler (Dec 27, 2009)

Haha. That song is so random. :lol:


----------



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

julker said:


> I didn't understand every word but mostly it is very positive song. "Hedgehog stand up, smile with us... " Fanny gays :lol:


Yea that's the feeling I got. I think the guys are lamenting over a run down hedgehog.

I didn't originally notice he kicked the stuffed hedgehog. Weird, but it probably goes along with lyrics about "kicking it" (kicking the bucket).


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow...
that's gotta be the weirdest song I've ever heard. They kept saying Yizhachok or something. I guess that means hedgehog.
But it just sounds terrible.
And then one of them kicked the little hedgehog... :| 
hr


----------

